# BBQ sauce Question from fourm and canning newbie.



## stegar1 (Mar 29, 2012)

Hello y'all,

I want to start canning my BBQ Sauce but I'm having a time finding out the processing time for it because it contains extremely fine chopped onions and garlic.It has Honey, fruit nectar, Bourbon, ketchup, and vinegar.  I have a pressure canner. any ideas on time and pressure? 

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## ritamcd (Apr 8, 2012)

With this recipe the only thing I found was 20 Mins in a hot water bath ... I got this from the Ball Complete book of Canning .. which also has chopped onions and garlic ..

To be on the safe side I would go with a 35 Minute water bath as that was the longest process time in my book for bbq sauces


----------



## alelover (Apr 11, 2012)

With the acidity of the tomato and vinegar pressure canning is not needed. Do what Rita said.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jun 7, 2012)

Stegar,  It would help to know the pH of your sauce as tomato products fall close to the low acid level.  To be on the safe side I would recommend pressure canning also in my opinion it will give you a higher quality product in the end.  It would also be helpful to know your location as elevation will determine the pressure needed.  At sea level, pressure can at 11 pounds for 15 minutes for both half pints and pint jars.  If above 2000 feet go with 15 pounds for the same amount of time.

Hope this helps and enjoy your sauce.

T


----------



## smokinghogfan (Jun 26, 2012)

Instead of canning my sauce I do whats called a water bath, my sauce doesn't have any vegetables in it and I only do 1/2 pints so I only bath it for 10 minutes. The process is easier than canning, you can use your pressure cooker or any large stock pot. put the sauce in the jars as if you were going to pressure cook them and place in the pot covered by an inch of water and bring to a boil. The time starts once water is at a rolling boil, after the time is up remove jars and set aside to cool and seal. Me and my wife do a lot of water bath canning so my best guess would be 20 to 30 minutes to process and seal. Hope this helps.


----------



## mike johnson (Aug 10, 2012)

I do a lot of preseving. Without a true tested recipee from BALL I would pressure can it. I doubt it would take much longer since I can fit about 20 pints per batch. Its always better to be safe than sorry, especially with botcholism.


----------



## appwsmsmkr1 (Jan 5, 2013)

As some of the previous posters said you would have to find out the pH factor. If im not mistaken, you can find that out by trying to contact your local county extension. You may have to pay or donate but maybe they can guide you on your own recipe. You definatly do not want to take any chances with botulism.

another alternative is to make it and freeze it. come day to bbq melt in sauce pan. its a lot safer than storing it in a cabinet if you are unsure of the pressure/canner times.

Hope this helps.

good luck

appwsmsmkr1


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 5, 2013)

Yikes!!!!!

:icon_eek:

Just because there's tomatoes and vinegar in the sauce, that doesn't automatically mean it's safe to can in a water bath!!!!!!!

The pH must be 4.6 or below to safely water bath can.
A pH of 4.0 is a safer target for home recipes.

The only way to determine if the pH level is safe is with an accurate pH meter and the proper technique!!!!!

Unless you know what you're doing, it's wise to stay with tested recipes.


~Martin


----------



## thoseguys26 (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm with Martin. Martin, can you share with us all any links to online stores where to get a pH meter?

Canning your own Q sauce is the way to go!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 6, 2013)

There are several places you can buy one, even eBay or Amazon.
Try a search for "food Ph meter"
It's important to know what to look for and the proper testing technique.
You have to be careful timing when you test so that you get an accurate reading on the equilibrium pH.
Unfortunately, really good meters can be seriously expensive.
I have one of the better models from Hanna Instruments.

Here's a guide to choosing and using a meter.....
http://pods.dasnr.okstate.edu/docushare/dsweb/Get/Document-988/FAPC-117web.pdf

HTH


~Martin


----------

